# PIN OUTS DE NEXTEL i205 MOTOROLA



## rafodeth (Sep 2, 2006)

ALGUIEN ME PUEDE DAR LOS PIN OUTS DEL MOTOROLA i205 DE NEXTEL GRACIAS POR SU AYUDA


----------



## rampage (Sep 5, 2006)

http://pinouts.ru/CellularPhones-A-N/motorola_v60_pinout.shtml

Saludos!


----------



## rafodeth (Sep 6, 2006)

gracias por el dato


----------

